# Bay Area Unofficial Competition



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello, I am Nathaniel.

I live in Marin County, and I was thinking of hosting an unofficial competition in Marin. This is still in the VERY early planning phase, so I thought I'd start at square-1.

The competition would be called "Bay Area Big Cube Fiesta" or something along those lines.

The definite events would be 4x4-7x7, mostly because Big Cubes (5x5+) don't get very much love here in Northern California. However, if enough people would like to do 3x3 and 2x2, they may become events.

So what I want you to do is post if you are interested in coming, what dates DON'T work for you, and what events you would like to see happen. Also, if you could judge/scramble, that would be very helpful.

Once again, this competition is Unofficial, probably will happen, but has a small chance of not happening, and will be the first competition that the brand new Marin Cube Club will hold.

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd go. But I'd only do 4x4, 3x3, magic, 2x2, OH, and Pyraminx.
DO IT ON A WEEKEND!!!! Saturday, preferably.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

Why not official? Adam Zamora ([email protected]), Dan Dzoan ([email protected]), & Leyan Lo ([email protected]) are all delegates who are in the California area, I'm sure one of them could make it.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Why not official? Adam Zamora ([email protected]), Dan Dzoan ([email protected]), & Leyan Lo ([email protected]) are all delegates who are in the California area, I'm sure one of them could make it.



Mostly because I've never organized a competition. I would host an official one after this if this one runs smoothly. Could a delegate give me some guidelines for hosting a competition?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Why not official? Adam Zamora ([email protected]), Dan Dzoan ([email protected]), & Leyan Lo ([email protected]) are all delegates who are in the California area, I'm sure one of them could make it.
> ...



I'm not a delegate but, this might help. Also I don't think there's anything different about an official competition besides the fact you need a delegate & you get a bigger turnout.


----------



## ianini (Jan 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Why not official? Adam Zamora ([email protected]), Dan Dzoan ([email protected]), & Leyan Lo ([email protected]) are all delegates who are in the California area, I'm sure one of them could make it.
> ...



http://www.cubewhiz.com/competition.html
It's your friend.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

ianini said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I read that, and I also thought that I should try to see how many people would be interested in going. I know of about 9 people that could come, and I'm shooting for 20+


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...


Officiality would probably triple that if not more.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Ok. So I think I'll stay with unofficial. That said, anyone else interested in coming? I could host it in a more reachable area, right now it would probably be in Mill Valley, which is about 30 minutes north of San Francisco


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Ok. So I think I'll stay with unofficial. That said, anyone else interested in coming? I could host it in a more reachable area, right now it would probably be in Mill Valley, which is about 30 minutes north of San Francisco



People are willing to travel for a competition 30 minutes won't make much of a difference. Just so you know, 27>20, & 27>9.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So I think I'll stay with unofficial. That said, anyone else interested in coming? I could host it in a more reachable area, right now it would probably be in Mill Valley, which is about 30 minutes north of San Francisco
> ...



OH I get it. Sorry. I'll think about emailing them, after I get more information. I'm thinking an official competition would be better, so I'll plan some more.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Just to verify, I'm still looking for people. If I can get more than 20, then I'll see about contacting a delegate. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Just to verify, I'm still looking for people. If I can get more than 20, then I'll see about contacting a delegate. Sorry for the confusion.



You'd get more attention if this was officially official, a lot of people are willing to travel up to 7 hours for an official competition, not so much for an unofficial one.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Just to verify, I'm still looking for people. If I can get more than 20, then I'll see about contacting a delegate. Sorry for the confusion.
> ...



ok. I see. Sorry, I'm such a n00b with competition making stuff. I'll contact a delegate right away. Thank you so much!


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you attended a competition before? I'd strongly recommend doing so. While at the competition you could talk to the people organising and all those judging and stuff - they are the same people that are likely to help out at a competition that you might host  .


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 1, 2010)

Dene said:


> Have you attended a competition before? I'd strongly recommend doing so. While at the competition you could talk to the people organising and all those judging and stuff - they are the same people that are likely to help out at a competition that you might host  .



I've attended 6, and I'm going to a 7th. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Just to verify, I'm still looking for people. If I can get more than 20, then I'll see about contacting a delegate. Sorry for the confusion.



I will guarantee you can get 20 people in the Bay Area to come to a competition, unless you hold it on a Wednesday morning, have only 1 round of 6x6 (no other events), with a combined cut-off time of 1:30 in the first solve, and a $40 registration fee.


----------



## shelley (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> The definite events would be 4x4-7x7, mostly because Big Cubes (5x5+) don't get very much love here in Northern California.



This sounds like the perfect way to learn why big cubes don't get much love in Northern California. Have fun at the scrambling table!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2010)

Bigcubes don't get much love in norcal because the norcal cubers have succeeded in convincing me that it is absolutely completely not worth my while to go up to a norcal competition. Considering I'm the only person in the area who is not only good at scrambling bigcubes but also happy to spend as much time as necessary doing it, it's a lot less easy to hold bigcube rounds than it used to be.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll go. Definitely. I'll help in any way necessary.
I got your back, bro.
What if a2c and Marin Cube Club hosts it?
It'd be a memory.
ALSO!
Summer, go for it. That way, people can plan ahead better, and people are more free.
I'd like it then....
I'll help scramble big cubes, but I like 3x3 as an event because of my lack of larger cubes XD. MEGAMINX. BLD. Team BLD (w00t!).


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm willing to spend as much time necessary scrambling bigcubes as well, and can do so relatively quickly. But you would also have to convince me it's worth my while to come up from socal.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you willing to not compete in your own competition in order to make it run smoother?

You should do the competition in Napa.

What type of venue are you looking at? And also, where are you getting the equipment for the competition, or are you just going to stop watch things. My instinct is that no one will really show up for an unofficial competition. Your best bet is to do the following:

1. secure a venue and a date
2. secure some people who will help
3. don't compete in your own competition. at least the first one. it will convince california delegates (Leyan, Dan) that you're willing to work to make the competition happen. And that you're not just doing this so that you can compete in big cube events
4. you should be offering to help at the existing competitions delegated by Dan and Leyan. As it stands, I don't really know who you are. But that's okay, because I'm never there. If Leyan and Dan (Northern California delegates) don't know who you are either, well, then you should probably improve on this.
5. probably a $1,000 cash prize to the fastest person with the last name "Mao" should be awarded. This one is definitely a requirement.

Are you going to attend Reno? You could help out Dan and Leyan there.

And after Reno, I suddenly have an urge to organize a competition in a winery. Those of you who know me know that I'm not my brother. And so I'm not going to take it that *extra one step.*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyson said:


> 5. probably a $1,000 cash prize to the fastest person with the last name "Mao" should be awarded. This one is definitely a requirement.



Be careful what you wish for. If I was Toby, $1000 would be enough to draw me out to Cali. And unless I'm mistaken, he has beaten you every time you have competed against one another


----------



## Tyson (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bWv1T-YuOg

He can suck it. I think I can definitely average sub-17 in competition now. For 5 solves, I may even be able to pull sub-16. I'm working on it... my best average of 12 right now is 16.02. My previous best average of 12 was around 5 years ago, and that was 16.60.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bWv1T-YuOg
> 
> He can suck it. I think I can definitely average sub-17 in competition now. For 5 solves, I may even be able to pull sub-16. I'm working on it... my best average of 12 right now is 16.02. My previous best average of 12 was around 5 years ago, and that was 16.60.



Prices are still under $200 from JFK to ORD for next weekend...


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 2, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I'm willing to spend as much time necessary scrambling bigcubes as well, and can do so relatively quickly. But you would also have to convince me it's worth my while to come up from socal.



I'm afraid that I have not planned enough of this maybe-comp to really persuade you to come up to NorCal, but if this becomes legit, I'll definitely get back to you with reasons to come up to help out.



Tyson said:


> Are you willing to not compete in your own competition in order to make it run smoother?
> 
> You should do the competition in Napa.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'd not compete. Definitely. I'd just like to see a competition that I organize run smoothly.

I'm attending EPGY Stanford Winter 2010, and I'm not too sure about Reno. But I could see about it. I've asked Lucas Garron if there is anything I can do to help out on the organizing team, such as scramble or judge, just to get a better feeling of how a competition is run.

So yeah, I'm not competing in this competition, assuming I can get it to happen. I'd probably shoot for some date in late august or early september so I can make sure that all of the kinks get worked out, and everything runs smoothly. I'd begin really planning this in 2 weeks over a break I have from school if this becomes something that will happen for sure.

I'm not to sure about a Napa Venue. I could work on that for sure though.




shelley said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > The definite events would be 4x4-7x7, mostly because Big Cubes (5x5+) don't get very much love here in Northern California.
> ...



I'd spend all the time I can scrambling, and I have a couple other people who said that they would scramble for some of the time as well.

Just to clarify, this might not happen at all. I'm still seeing if everything would work out.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 2, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to spend as much time necessary scrambling bigcubes as well, and can do so relatively quickly. But you would also have to convince me it's worth my while to come up from socal.
> ...



a2c. Shirts. We shall do eet.
Lol.


----------

